# 9N & 2N front wheel weights



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

I have these wheel weights , I was wondering if anyone has ever seen any like them. I`ve been told that they are original Ford Item , on the inside in the casting , Reads , F-100 .
I wish they would fit My 8 N , as you can see the bolt patern is differant from 9N to 8N. They weigh atleast 100 lb`s each.
Don

<IMG SRC=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4693>

Testing pic. loading, :dazed: Don


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

thats kinda cool. Nrver seen a set of those.


----------



## Jayglidewell (Jan 9, 2016)

I have a set


----------

